

SQL Databases Are An Overapplied Solution (And What To Use Instead) - hachiya
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2009/7/8/sql_databases_are_an_overapplied_solution_and_what_to_use_instead

======
nostrademons
I'm curious why the author says this:

"The filesystem (including distributed filesystems like GFS) and SQL blobs are
both wrong for this, tempting though they may appear.

"For file uploads to a web application, or serving media like video or mp3s,
an asset store like S3 or CloudFiles is the right tool."

Why is GFS bad, yet S3 good? Isn't S3 just a distributed filesystem under the
hood anyway?

------
jacquesm
If you're serving files from SQL you're doing something wrong, that's doesn't
say anything at all about SQL as such.

SQL bashing seems to be all in vogue, all this article says is if your problem
is X this is the right tool. Storing anything and everything in SQL databases
is obviously wrong, but then again storing everything in S3 is also wrong.

The right tool for the job, leave SQL bashing out of it unless it directly
applies to your newly inherited project and you find that it has been mis-
applied.

------
hachiya
This author's previous post was discussed here two days ago at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=690656>

There seemed to be some controversy with that post, and as I am far from a
database expert, but required by my work to know something about them, I am
wondering if this subsequent post clarifies or further substantiates the
author's points in the first post.

